# Wie schmeckt Blut?



## Rushk (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß, komische Frage.
Ich lag jedenfalls gerade in Boxershorts in meinem Bett, war gerade dabei nochmal ein paar Blätter für den nächsten Tag anzuschauen...
Da bemerkte ich irgendeine Art kleinen "Pickel" an meinen Bauch. Schnell aufgekratzt (ist nicht gut, mach ich trotzdem immer...) und schwups... Es ist minimal Blut herausgelaufen.
Dabei musste ich an meine alte Grundschullehrerin denken, die meinte immer man soll das Blut einfach auflecken wenn man sich irgendwie schneidet. Früher fand ich das ziemlich eklig, diesmal habe ich es jedoch versucht nur konnte man das Blut gar nicht schmecken (War nur ein minimaler Tropfen...).
Von daher stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Wie schmeckt eigentlich Blut? Habt ihr schonmal euer Blut aufgeleckt wenn Ihr euch geschnitten o.Ä. habt? Ich mein, so schlecht kann's ja nicht sein wenn man sich die ganzen Vampire und Co. mal ansieht...

Gruß


----------



## aseari (6. Dezember 2009)

Ähm, meins schmeckt mal eher salzig, mal eher so, als wenn man an einer Eisenstange leckt oO


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2009)

gut. Besonders wenns mein eigenes ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

wie wenn man an einer eisenstange leckt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Dezember 2009)

Blut ist geschmacklos. Man schmeckt das Eisen darin. Also leicht metallisch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Blut ist geschmacklos. Man schmeckt das Eisen darin. Also leicht metallisch.



Jo hätte ich auch gesagt.



> Ich mein, so schlecht kann's ja nicht sein wenn man sich die ganzen Vampire und Co. mal ansieht...



Diese Stelle verstehe ich nicht... ich meine reiten kann ja auch nicht schlecht sein wenn man sich Einhörner ansieht aber die gibts ja leider nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jo hätte ich auch gesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Jetzt? Es gibt keine Einhörner?
Du hast grad in ein paar Sekunden meine gesamte Weltanschauung zerstört. Ich hoffe du bist nun glücklich. :/


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (6. Dezember 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Wie Jetzt? Es gibt keine Einhörner?
> Du hast grad in ein paar Sekunden meine gesamte Weltanschauung zerstört. Ich hoffe du bist nun glücklich. :/



Jaahahahah Ziel meines Lebens erfüllt =p


----------



## Marvîn (6. Dezember 2009)

ich find Blut lecker.
Ich hab auch mal als ich mich heftig geschnitten hab das Blut in n kleines Fläschchen getan um später mal draus zu trinken, 
ist aber leider geronnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich bin kein Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Dezember 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> [...]Ich hab auch mal als ich mich heftig geschnitten hab das Blut in n kleines Fläschchen getan um später mal draus zu trinken,
> ist aber leider geronnen
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Jaahahahah Ziel meines Lebens erfüllt =p



_

Lebens Ziel:Zerstöre das WeltBild einer Menschen 

BelohnungU Erhalst den Platin Level bis ans ende deines Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Marvîn (6. Dezember 2009)

was da war ich noch klein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (6. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wtf



bei sowas heist es: WTF²

Edit: Mein Blut schmeckt.... sch**** also nicht beissen ok?


----------



## Pymonte (7. Dezember 2009)

Man sollte lieber nicht so viel Blut trinken. Durch den Gerinnungsfaktor und den Proteininhalt wirkt es starkt verklumepnd und bildet Aggregationen im Magen/Darm-Trakt. Das führt zur Übelkeit. Geschätzt ab ca. 0,5L Blut muss man sich übergeben. Ka wer das mal ausgetestet hat.


----------



## Sin (7. Dezember 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Von daher stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Wie schmeckt eigentlich Blut?
> Gruß



Geh einfach in die Stadt, such dir ne Gruppe mit Türken (oder ähnliches was bedrohlich aussieht), such dir den größten Typen davon aus, beleidige seine Mutter, tritt ihm gegen das Schienenbein und spuck wahllos in die Gruppe.
Ich wette mit dir, danach weißt du wie Blut schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Dezember 2009)

Blut schmeckt nach Eisen. Ist nix neues.


Und bevor ihr fragt... Menschenfleisch schmeckt leicht süsslich.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2009)

das kommt ganz auf die ernärung an

ich esse zum beispiel sehr viel fleisch und mein blut schmeckt, als wen man an nem kupfer stück lutschen würde

das blut von vegetariern allerdings schmeckt eher süss finde ich^^


aber alles in allem finde ich, blut schmeckt sehr gut^^


----------



## Vanth1 (7. Dezember 2009)

In deinem fall,da du den pickel aufgekratzt hast,müsste da eiter rausgeflossen swein mit dem blut.
Also hast du eiter gelutscht ^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das kommt ganz auf die ernärung an
> 
> ich esse zum beispiel sehr viel fleisch und mein blut schmeckt, als wen man an nem kupfer stück lutschen würde
> 
> ...


Wir kennen nun Manoroth's Traumjob:
Bluttester


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wir kennen nun Manoroth's Traumjob:
> Bluttester


ich meld mich freiwillig als aushilfsbluttester wen Manaroth mal nicht kann^^


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich find Blut zwar auch lecker,aber DAS:



Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal als ich mich heftig geschnitten hab das Blut in n kleines Fläschchen getan um später mal draus zu trinken,
> ist aber leider geronnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist wirklich..-> wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

Ist lustiges Eisen wer will kann auch an einer Eisenstange lutschen... mir schmeckt es nicht sonderlich, steh nicht so auf Metall im Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (7. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Geh einfach in die Stadt, such dir ne Gruppe mit Türken (oder ähnliches was bedrohlich aussieht), such dir den größten Typen davon aus, beleidige seine Mutter, tritt ihm gegen das Schienenbein und spuck wahllos in die Gruppe.
> Ich wette mit dir, danach weißt du wie Blut schmeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ich frag jetzt nicht wieso... vorallem da das blut ja wirklich auch einen sehr leichten saltzgeschmack hat... aber salzig und nach eisen ist wohl alles was du wissen musst, obschon ich mich wundere das dieses thema noch 2 seiten vollbekommen hat und es eigentlich eine relativ banalae frage ist^^ zur not schneide ichmir doch leicht in den finger und nehm den in den mund, beißen auf unterlippe soll auch gehen^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht wieso... vorallem da das blut ja wirklich auch einen sehr leichten saltzgeschmack hat... aber salzig und nach eisen ist wohl alles was du wissen musst, obschon ich mich wundere das dieses thema noch 2 seiten vollbekommen hat und es eigentlich eine relativ banalae frage ist^^ zur not schneide ichmir doch leicht in den finger und nehm den in den mund, beißen auf unterlippe soll auch gehen^^



Ich kann mir gar nicht in den Finger schneiden. Blockade und so. In Biologie mussten wir uns auch in den Finger stechen und das Blut unter dem Mikroskop betrachten. Ich hab' dann einfach das Blut eines Kollegen genommen ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ich stell mir das grad vor

0815: NAIN ICHK ANN MIR KEIN BLUT ABNEHMEN
hey kevin schau mal da ausm fenster
Kevin: HÄ
*0815 rammt Kevin ein messer in die Hand*
Kevin: WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ich bin doch bluter
0815: cool so sieht blut also unterm mikroskop aus


----------



## Rushk (7. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> ich frag jetzt nicht wieso... vorallem da das blut ja wirklich auch einen sehr leichten saltzgeschmack hat... aber salzig und nach eisen ist wohl alles was du wissen musst, obschon ich mich wundere das dieses thema noch 2 seiten vollbekommen hat und es eigentlich eine relativ banalae frage ist^^ zur not schneide ichmir doch leicht in den finger und nehm den in den mund, beißen auf unterlippe soll auch gehen^^



In den Finger schneiden? No way... bei mir jedenfalls. Da gibt's bei mir auch so ne Art "Blockade". xD
Nun gut, danke aber an Euch alle das ihr so schnell meine Frage geklärt habt.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich stell mir das grad vor
> 
> 0815: NAIN ICHK ANN MIR KEIN BLUT ABNEHMEN
> hey kevin schau mal da ausm fenster
> ...



Ne der hat sich in den Finger gestochen und sein Blut genommen, dann hab ich den Objektträger unter seinen Finger gehalten und 2 Tropfen rausschmarotzert. Und Blut ist wirklich interessant unter dem Mikroskop^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

Blut schmeckt nach Eisen, ich glaub weil wir Eisen als Hämoglobin haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke auch das aus deinem Pickel eigentlich Eiter oä. rauskommen sollte 




Spoiler



Monsternerdwissen: Das Blut der Tau ist bläulich gefärbt da ihr Hämoglobin Kobalt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (7. Dezember 2009)

ist leicht nervig das blut metallisch schmeckt...wenn ich mir ringe in die snakes tue denke ich die ganze zeit ich würde bluten xD
bei schnitten an leicht zugänglichen stellen lecke ich das blut auch immer ab, kann inzwischen nicht mehr anders.
ein kumpel meinte der erste schluck von eiskaltem "black kölsch&cola" würde vom metallischen geschmack her dem blut ähneln, wer also angst vor blut hat^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das Blut von Vulkaniern ist Grün weil sie statt Eisen, Kupfer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (7. Dezember 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Blut schmeckt nach Eisen, ich glaub weil wir Eisen als Hämoglobin haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war mir nicht sicher ob es ein "Pickel" war. Deshalb waren auch die Anführungszeichen da.
Ein kleines rotes pickelähnliches Ding eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Und das Blut von Vulkaniern ist Grün weil sie statt Eisen, Kupfer haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


herzlich willkommen im zirkus buffedcali hier sind die größten nerds alle auf einem haufen, kommen sie herein und bestaunen sie dieses unglaublich nutzlose wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen im zirkus buffedcali hier sind die größten nerds alle auf einem haufen, kommen sie herein und bestaunen sie dieses unglaublich nutzlose wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




;D




Ich würde aber trotzdem keine "pickelähnliche" Dinger aufkratzen und dann die entweichende Flüssigkeit lecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

vor allem wie kommt der mit seiner z unge an seinen bauch?? O_o


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Sowas geht ^^

Wenns noch weiter gehen würde, wär man ein Hund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal: Mi Finger abstreichen und wups.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Dezember 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das kommt ganz auf die ernärung an
> 
> ich esse zum beispiel sehr viel fleisch und mein blut schmeckt, als wen man an nem kupfer stück lutschen würde
> 
> ...



wie geil^^ schmeckt süß finde ich.....
an wie vielen wunden leckst du denn?^^


----------



## Martel (7. Dezember 2009)

Schon einige jahre her.. Handball kreisläufer Ellenbogen.. naja das übliche. Schmeck bescheiden. Eisen halt.

Zieh dir einfach ein Hellsangel T-shirt an und geh auf eine Banditos Feier.. dann weißt du wie e schmeckt.. falls du dazu kommst.

erleckt alle 28 1/2 tage.... sorry war einfach zu gut die Vorlage ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI6NR1orHA0


----------

